# Грыжа поясничного отдела. Не могу сидеть



## Eugène K (20 Авг 2017)

Добрый день, уважаемые врачи и посетители форума.

Обращаюсь к вам за консультацией и советом. Мужчина. 33 года. Рост/вес: 180/87. С декабря 2016 года начали беспокоить боли в поясничном отделе. Спасался обезболивающими препаратами. Но в мае случилось обострение. Боль стала отдавать в левую ногу до пятки. Сделал МРТ, по результатам которого были выявлены три грыжи, в том числе и грыжа диска L5/S1, выступающая в просвет позвоночного канала до 7 мм, с распространением каудально в левом фораминальном секторе до 8 мм и угрозой секвестрации. Просвет корешковых каналов умеренно асимметричен, резко сужен с обеих сторон, значительно слева.

Были назначены миорелаксанты, инъекции витаминов группы B. С начала июня начал заниматься в центре Бубновского и появилась положительная динамика. Боли ушли. Могу долго стоять, ходить, лежать в любом положении. Сейчас продолжаю заниматься лечебной физкультурой и прохожу ударно-волновую терапию. Также месяц назад был на консультации у мануального терапевта. Он обнаружил три триггерные точки, в которые сделал новокаиновые блокады.

Осталась единственная проблема – я не могу сидеть. Не сижу уже почти 4 месяца. Как только сажусь, в левой ноге появляются мурашки и боль возвращается. В связи с этим беспокоит вопрос – не является ли эта проблема показанием к срочной операции, и я не теряю ли я время, занимаясь консервативном лечением. И можно ли надеяться, что при продолжении консервативного лечения моя проблема разрешится. Может быть стоит чем-нибудь ещё дополнить лечение? Очень не хочу ложиться на операцию, но также очень боюсь упустить время.
Снимки МРТ прилагаю.


----------



## La murr (20 Авг 2017)

@Eugène K, здравствуйте!
Вы можете обратиться к любому специалисту форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют.


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (21 Авг 2017)

Удивило то, что мануальный терапевт ограничился лишь инъекциями новокаина в триггерные точки. Наверно, не умеет работать с мышцами. 
При правильно проведённом консервативном лечении можно добиться положительного результата. Если вы живёте в Москве или её окрестностях, то обратитесь за помощью к московским консультантам Форума докторам Рудковскому Андрею Иосифовичу и (или) Ступину Фёдору Петровичу.


----------



## abelar (22 Авг 2017)

Я согласен с доктором Воротынцевым. То, что Вы делаете сейчас - не является консервативным лечением. Это - реабилитационная терапия. Она хороша, когда лечение уже проведено. Инъекции новокаина не считают лечением даже стоматологи. А уж в "триггерные точки" - и подавно.


----------

